# Mahindra 350 and 450 Super Sales Brochures



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

I have originals of the sales brochure for both the Mahindra 350 and 450 Super which includes specs for both units.

This is invaluable information for an owner. 

If anyone needs a copy just send me a message.

If the website would like a copy to post in the forum (They are in PDF format so I can't post them myself). just ask and I will forward you a copy.

Profnohair


----------



## jha3x (May 4, 2015)

Hey man . I have a Mahindra 450 and am having trouble finding any information any info you have would be much appreciated [email protected]


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

*Returned Mail*

I sent you an email this afternoon but it came back undeliverable. 

Message me with a corrected Email address.

Profnohair


----------



## jha3x (May 4, 2015)

I don't know. Those are both good email address.


----------



## reubiconintl (Aug 26, 2019)

profnohair said:


> I have originals of the sales brochure for both the Mahindra 350 and 450 Super which includes specs for both units.
> This is invaluable information for an owner.
> If anyone needs a copy just send me a message.
> If the website would like a copy to post in the forum (They are in PDF format so I can't post them myself). just ask and I will forward you a copy.
> Profnohair



PLEASE PLEASE would you send me a copy of the PDF that might have any part diagrams or part numbers.
-Carol[/QUOTE]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried to contact this guy?
https://www.davestractor.com/wp/


----------

